# The Tunnel People of Vegas



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2014)

Approx. 1000 homeless and veterans live in the flood tunnels of Las Vegas. I know that this is going on all over the country, but if Vegas gets flooded, the so called homes are gone, not to mention lost lives.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2014)

I had never heard of this Pappy!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

I never heard of that either.  Guess it's better than living out on the streets exposed to the elements, but they do have to worry about occasional flooding.  It's a shame to see people having to live like that in America.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 2, 2014)

Isnt Las Vegas responsible for those tunnels,if not then who?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks like Dr. Phil had a two part show on this...http://www.drphil.com/shows/show/2037/


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2014)

Wish I had seen that show, SB. We are handing out benefits to illegals left and right. Yet, our own people live like this.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

I know Pappy, we should look inward and help those in our own great country...don't understand why it hasn't been happening.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 2, 2014)

Sad, very sad.  The people in my county are doing everything in their power to clear the area of the less fortunate.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes, AprilT, in Melbourne, FL they are trying to remedy this situation too. I wish them luck as the problem seems to be growing bigger daily.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 2, 2014)

It's really become quite a hotbed issue here, especially being this is a touristy area geared toward the wealthy, myself not included in the wealthy hub, I just lucked into a modestly priced living quarters that I am being priced out of as I write.  One more year and I'm moving about ten to 20 miles north of this area.  Young families have had their apts priced right out under them and now those families are homeless as well.  Recently some rentals where these families live went from 1200 to 3000 when it came time for them to sign their new lease.  They can do that here.  And honestly, I don't hate them for wanting to keep the area as a rich person'a playground, but, still something sickening about it all and how they go about things.


It's not just people that are on the streets all day, some of these folks have jobs, but just can't keep up with the fast pace of rising rental cost.

http://www.mintpressnews.com/marx-affordable-housing-crisis-2/175991/

http://www.alternet.org/speakeasy/diane-nilan/sarasotas-huge-homeless-family-problem

They paid a healthy sum for a consultant to come fix the problem and than refused to follow through with any of the plans suggested

http://www.mysuncoast.com/news/loca...cle_0e85669a-fbe4-11e3-91df-001a4bcf6878.html.


----------



## Bajabob (Oct 29, 2017)

I consider Vegas as just another city. The weather is good most of the time, summers of course excepted. October is the best month. It may be "sin city" to many, but I just avoid the sinning and go about my activities, the main one of which is to serve as caregiver to my female domestic partner.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 30, 2017)

Whoa! Vegas can be hot during the day but very cold at night. 
They're making the most of their situation. 
I'm going to research this. Very interesting, thanks


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 30, 2017)

I read a most fascinating book years ago about the ‘underground people’ of NYC.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 30, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> I read a most fascinating book years ago about the ‘underground people’ of NYC.




I saw saw a documentary on the same thing .....was very interesting.  Think it was under the subway system.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 30, 2017)

I remember being in Las Vegas, 5 or 6 years ago, when they had a monster freak rainstorm pass through.  The streets were flooded, and it was almost impossible to walk around for 3 or 4 hours.  If there was anyone living in the tunnels at that time, they probably didn't survive.  As I recall, there wasn't any mention about people living like that on the local LV news.


----------

